# Dome of Terror opens tonight!!



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Inviting all who are close to Cambridge, Ohio to come out for our haunt running tonight through Tuesday. Open 7 to 11 tonight and 7 to 10 the other nights. This is put on as a collaboration between myself and the city Parks Department and held at the multi-purpose building (the 'Armory') Lots good scenes and scares with spider victims, my FCG, dot room, dark maze, animatroincs and evil clowns.

DW


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's to good weather and attendance DW!!!


----------

